# Socionics Romance Styles



## Ista

*Summary Tables
*
Down the left is the type doing the perceiving, and across are the types that they are perceiving.


*Perception of Victim

**INTp**
ENTj
**INFp
**ENFj**Perception of Aggressor

**ESTp
ISTj
ISFj
ESFp**Perception of Caregiver

**ESTj
ISTp**
ESFj
ISFp**Perception of Infantiles

**ENTp
INTj
ENFp
INFj**Victim **as Perceiver
**
INTp
**ENTj
**INFp
**ENFj

.....................*Puzzling and inconstant, as if they were playing games or "push-pull" behavior, but also as exciting partners if a stage of "certainty" is reached.

*..........................*Pleasantly reassuring of their interest and prone to take the initiative in that area. They find Aggressor's sexual confidence attractive and reflecting positively on themselves.

*.........................**.*Comfortable and up to a point reassuring partners, but also somewhat boring, leading to a sense of stagnation. The Caregiver's inclination to treat them as somewhat helpless is perceived as slightly insulting.
*..........................*Too goofy and expecting a kind of attention that the Victims find demanding; Victim women are prone to see Infantile men as irritating.

*.........................**.**Aggressor as Perceiver


**ESTp
ISTj
ISFj
ESFp*Simultaneously as pleasantly able to "keep up" regarding more "intensive" interactions, and also as not annoyingly prone to always wanting "to win". Aggressor women perceive Victim men as totally devoted yet reassuringly "strong".Exciting partners worthy of admiration and respect, but ultimately unsatisfactory due to a sense of never-ending competition for an ill-defined "upper hand", which becomes frustrating.Somewhat boring and patronizing.Too goofy and unexciting, ultimately not taking them seriously as partners.*Caregiver **as Perceiver
**
ESTj
ISTp**
ESFj
ISFp

*Puzzling and never contented, sometimes as paranoid and insecure.A bit over-the-top in their approach to romantic interactions and sexuality and ultimately not pleasant to have stable intimate relationships with.Comfortable partners, but ultimately somehow less than satisfactory.Delightful partners with a sense of fun that brings joy to their lives.*Infantile **as Perceiver
**
ENTp
INTj
ENFp
INFj*Paranoid and confusing, giving mixed signals.A bit too "rough" and even slightly scary on occasion, or perhaps just as obnoxious.Comforting and pleasant company, with a delightful sense of fun.Fun to spend time with but also as helpless and demanding in a way that they see as stressful.*Perception of Victim

**INTp**
ENTj
**INFp
**ENFj**Perception of Aggressor

**ESTp
ISTj
ISFj
ESFp**Perception of Caregiver

**ESTj
ISTp**
ESFj
ISFp**Perception of Infantiles

**ENTp*
*INTj*
*ENFp*
*INFj*

Source: This information is a summary from: http://www.the16types.info/vbulletin/content.php/101-Erotic-Attitudes

*More Information*


This list is linked through to detailed descriptions.

Victims: 


*ENFj*
*INFp*
*ENTj*
*INTp*

Aggressors: 


*ESTp*
*ISTj*
*ISFj*
*ESFp*


Caregivers: 


*ESFj*
*ISFp*
*ESTj*
*ISTp*

Infantiles: 


*ENTp*
*INTj*
*ENFp*
*INFj*


----------

